
Ask HN: Do you subscribe to daily/weekly/monthly roundups of HN? - kapad
Do you subscribe to any daily&#x2F;weekly&#x2F;monthly roundups of HN? Which ones? What&#x27;s the frequency? And how do you like the links that get delivered to you?
======
mtmail
Several of my friends use
[https://twitter.com/newsycombinator](https://twitter.com/newsycombinator) and
the HN website only infrequently/on weekends.

